# Fasttech again, HELP PLEASSSSEEEEE!



## Petrus (9/12/16)

My first and last order from our Chinese friends . What is happening now?


----------



## Feliks Karp (9/12/16)

Looks like its in the mail centre today. Never ordered from fast tech but have from ebay and JIMC is the mail centre. "Should" be out to you soonish.

*edit* never mind I'm an idiot, didn't read the date on the detention notice. Probably want to charge you tax on it. Phone them.


----------



## BumbleBee (9/12/16)

"From Customs" is recorded after "Detention Notice", "from Customs" usually means it's on it's way out of Customs and in to the post office system.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (9/12/16)

@Petrus...i had this on my last order and mailed them...the detention notice is an incorrect scan...7:07 it was released from customs so no issues

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/12/16)

*Is this a record ? *My Fasttech parcel arrived in JHB on 27 October. Received it in Cape Town yesterday. A cyclist could have delivered it faster.

In my experience Fasttech are faster than SAPO. Perhaps that's like comparing a tortoise with a snail.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Strontium (9/12/16)

Does SAPO still exist? I haven't received a piece of mail from them in at least 6 years.


----------



## Strontium (9/12/16)

Jeez their prices are great.


----------



## Max (9/12/16)

http://www.17track.net/en/track?nums=RH015140596TR,CV015257590ZA&fc=0

Hang on @Petrus - you will eventually receive your order.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (11/12/16)

Good Morning Guys. 
So yesterday I got hold of EMS and got a local tracking number. This is the current status.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (11/12/16)

Hi everyone. Here is a little tracking app that may help. I find it useful, but you will have to test it for yourselves. Play around with it as it has some hidden features. There is one for Apple as well.

Regards


----------



## PsyCLown (11/12/16)

Petrus said:


> Good Morning Guys.
> So yesterday I got hold of EMS and got a local tracking number. This is the current status.


Yeah, it is possibly going to take a bit of time as customs is backed up.
Especially around xmas time things slow down quite a bit.

I am also waiting for a few parcels which are "From Customs" for quite a while now. Grrr.
The worst part is I cannot even collect from JIMC counters anymore to speed up the process.


----------



## Ashley A (13/12/16)

Yip, it's surprising how fast the goods get to SA. I've seen the next day on a few orders but then customs and our post office surprise me even more by how long they could take and how many times they could send a parcel to a post office 5min away from me "incorrectly" and then send it back to the central mail room and back and forth and back...

I had 1 parcel be misdirected for 6 weeks and collected another 4 before it that I order up to a month later.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

